# Auf welche Stats wert legen...



## Eliara Larethian (11. Juni 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, auf welche Stats ihr bei der Rüssi vom Kundigen Wert legt.

Ist es sinnvoller auf Bestimmung zu gehen wegen der Kraft-Regeneration während eines Kampfes, oder eher auf Wille und +Kraft für nen größeren Kraft-Pool.

Bzw. ab welchem Bestimmungs-Wert wird die Regeneration während des Kampfes wirklich effektiv?


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Kommt ganz darauf an, wie du spielst.

Bist du ungeduldig und willst schnell weiter bzw. so viel und so schnell wie möglich zaubern, solltest du mehr auf Kraft-Regeneration achten.
Spielst du eher gemütlich und kannst auch mal eine Weile warten, ist ein größerer Kraft-Vorrat sinnvoller.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (11. Juni 2007)

Naja, meine Überlegung dabei ist, da ja der Kundige die Fertigkeit hat andere auch zu heilen (mit der 30 sec Abklingzeit) und die Möglichkeit hat seine Kraft zu teilen und einem anderen Spieler dadurch Kraft zu geben, ob diese Zauber oft gebraucht werden, vorallem dann auch in den höheren Inis. Weil dann ist ne gute Reg während des Kampfes schon fast unverzichtbar. Beim farmen oder leveln ist es was anderes, da hat man eh immer wieder Pausen um mal zu reggen. Aber bei nem längeren Boss-Kampf kann es da schon mal zu nem Problem kommen.

Vorallem frag ich mich ob es da nicht sinnvoll ist, mit der Kraft sparsam umzugehen, vorallem als Kundiger, um im Ernstfall dem Wächter Kraft zuzuschanzen. Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass der Wächter sich die Kraft auch von den Gegnern zurückholen kann, aber reicht es aus? Und ist es da nicht sinnvoller sich einen gewissen Pool an Kraft aufzusparen um im Ernstfall zu heilen oder Kraft zu geben?
Da ist dann die Reg im Kampf sehr wichtig, weil ansonsten kann man ja gar keine Aktionen mehr machen. 

Und da würde es mich eben interessieren, wie es dann in den höheren Instanzen abläuft, ob es oft gebraucht wird oder eher weniger... Und wie da die Erfahrungen der Kundigen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Diese Heiler-Fertigkeiten des Kundigen sind vor allem für kleine Gruppen gedacht (2-3 Spieler).

In den höheren Levelbereichen schafft man die Gruppenquests und -instanzen gar nicht ohne eine Barden, die Rolle des Kundigen als Heiler fällt also aus.

Sich einen gewissen Vorrat an Kraft aufzusparen ist natürlich immer sinnvoll, um im Ernstfall handeln zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (11. Juni 2007)

Jepp, das ist mir klar, dass es ohne Barden dann nimmer geht... Ist ja dann auch nur gedacht um im schlimmsten Fall eingreifen zu können und zusätzlich mit ner kleinen Heilung unter die Arme greifen zu können. Mit den 30 sec Abklingzeit kommt man in ner Ini eh nicht sonderlich weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenns also nicht verkehrt ist sich etwas Kraft aufzusparen, dann ist die Reg im Kampf sicher nicht zu unterschätzen, da man auch noch ein bisschen mitcasten kann, ohne dann ohne Kraft dazustehen... 
Nachteil dabei ist halt, dass die Kraftteilung doch sehr viel eigene Kraft kostet... leider...


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

So gesehen ist der Kundige auch kein spezieller Gruppencharakter.
bei schweren Gruppenquests und -instanzen ist der Einsatz von z.B. Barde oder Wächter unvermeidbar, um zum Ziel zu kommen.
Kundige sind also nicht gefordert, sorgen aber für Abwechslung und sind in jeder Gruppe gern als zusätzlicher Mitstreiter gesehen.

Da man als Kundiger keine bestimmte Aufgabe in der Gruppe hat (außer das Betäuben und Schwächen der Gegner), kannst du getrost so spielen, wie es dir am meisten Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (11. Juni 2007)

Man strebt dpch immer nach Perfektion und versucht seinen CHarakter so gut als möglich zu spielen, und das auch aus der technischen Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur schade dass die Klassen ausser Wächter und Barde wirklich so einen niedrigen Stellenwert haben... So nach der Meinung Wächter und Barde suchen Randoms für Ini, egal welche Klasse^^
Klar, jede Klasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile, nur leider nicht so sehr ausgeprägt wie bei Barde oder Wächter... Aber egal, das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (14. Juni 2007)

Naja man kann ja durch die Klassentraits den Kundigen ein wenig mehr auf Heilung umstellen, bei einem Klassentrait (weiß jetzt nicht wie der heißt), wird Hoffnungsschimmer viel schneller ausgeführt und hat auch nur noch eine Abklingzeit von 20 sec.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juni 2007)

japp, ist Signalfeuer der Hoffnung. Da arbeite ich im mom eh drauf hin... Das klasse dabei ist, dass man um den Skill zu steigern einfach nur alle 30 sec nen Gefährten heilen muss. Kann ja auch das Pet sein, also ist das relativ schnell gemacht, vorallem weil man dafür ja auch nur glaub 600 Pts warns, braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist halt nur, wie sich die Rolle des Kundigen in den höheren Instanzen auswirkt. Nach den Änderungen des Kundigen wurde ja die Heilerfunktion verbessert. 

Die Frage die bleibt ist immer noch die: Lieber Kraftreg im Kampf, oder möglichst großer Kraftpool. Bzw, ab welchem Wert zahlt sich Bestimmung aus für gute Regeneration im Kampf. Ich denke mir, die regeneration im Kampf ist grad beim Kundigen sehr wichtig, weil er doch einige Fähigkeiten für Crowd-Control hat und die Gegner auch verlangsamen kann usw. Und die müssen ja auch immer nachgecastet werden. Und wenn man dann keine Kraft mehr hab ist auch finster^^. 

Mir fehlt halt diesbezüglich noch die Erfahrung in den höheren Instanzen und da hätte mich eben die Ansichten anderer Kundigen interessiert, wie die dass so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (14. Juni 2007)

Ja genau Signalfeuer der Hoffnung^^, kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein, hab ich aber nicht ausgerüstet. Ich finde vorallem wichtig ist auch die Moral im, da ja viele dmg-spells wie "Licht der aufsteigenden Dämmerung", "Prüfung des Willens" usw. Moral verbrauche. Da gibt es auch einen Trait der für mich ein Muss ist da er die Moralkosten um 40% senkt, so muss der Barde den Kundigen nicht die ganze Zeit heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juni 2007)

Das ist sicher nice, ja. Weißt du zufällig welcher das ist auf die schnelle? Dann kann ich mich schon mal seelisch drauf vorbereiten was ich als nächstes skillen muss *gg*


----------



## Aurengur (14. Juni 2007)

Ich bin zwar sicher nicht der KundigenExperte, spiele ja auch wächter, nur denke ich, dass zuerst die Frage geklärt werden sollte, wieviele Punkte Bestimmung, welchen Kraftreg erzielen...

Wenn der Relative Aufwand an Punkten vergleichsweise zu hoch ist, um einen guten Reg zu erhalten, sollte man doch eher dann auf Wille Legen, außerdem regst du durch viel Wille ja schneller Kraft wenn du out of fight bist.

Vitalität, hmmm... 
Sehe ich für einen Caster nicht als sonderlich wichtig an, kann alaso vernachlässigt werden, aber etwas davon sollte schon auf der Ausrüstung vorhanden sein, je nachdem, wieviele von diesen Morallastigen Spells du benötigst. 

Ich hab ja mal irgendwo gelesen, dass sich Bestimmung "angeblich" auch auf die normalen ZauberKrits auswirken soll... ist das jetzt nur ein gerücht, oder ist das bestätigt worden, denn dann ist Bestimmung sicher nicht verkehrt...

Man kann es ja ansich auch testen, wie die Kraftregeneration innerhalb eines Kampfes ist, und dann auf die Attribute rückrechnen, dann kann man das ja auch rausfinden...

Ich denke mir aber eher, dass Wille da doch besser ist, weil du in Instanzen ja nach dem Kampf dementsprechend schneller reggen kannst, außerdem kannst du durch die Gruppenmanöver ja auch wieder Kraft erhalten, und dann solltest auch so über die runden kommen...

... ich schreib wie immer zu viel...


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juni 2007)

Naja, andere Sichtweise:

Du kannst dich sicher an unseren letzten Besuch in den Hügelgräberhöhlen erinnern, oder Auren?
Bosskampf: Casten, casten, casten... Dann keine Kraft mehr... Wenn man jetz keine Regeneration im Kampf  hat, dann kannste dass direkt vergessen. Kannst dich nur zum Boss neben dran stellen, dein Pet kämpfen lassen und mit normalen Schlägen draufhauen... Und wenn du bei nem Bosskampf auf ein Gruppenmanöver hoffst, kannst oft lange drauf warten, wenn überhaupt eines kommt. 

Und deswegen pendle ich ja so zwischen Bestimmung und Wille hin und her, weil selbst der größte Kraft-Pool geht einmal zur Neige... 

Man müsste halt wirklich wissen, wieviele Punkte welchen Wert an Regeneration ausmachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (14. Juni 2007)

Ich sag ja, um zu sehen ob eine Kraftreg wirklich interessant ist durch einen hohen wert an bestimmung, wäre es eben gut zu wissen, wie sich die Menge an Bestimmung zur Kraftregeneration verhält^^


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juni 2007)

hm.... *Unterkategorie für diese Frage such* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (14. Juni 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nice, ja. Weißt du zufällig welcher das ist auf die schnelle? Dann kann ich mich schon mal seelisch drauf vorbereiten was ich als nächstes skillen muss *gg*




Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub das ist der Klassentrait wo du "Weisheit des Rats" einsetzen musst. Da das nur alle 10 min geht ist das sehr langwierig^^


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. Juni 2007)

bääääh, dachte ich mir doch dass da n Hacken bei ist...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (14. Juni 2007)

Ha, hab was gefunden zum Thema Bestimmung und Regeneration...

Guggt mal

Ist aber nur eine Info, die ich nicht bestätigen kann, müsste man eben noch überprüfen


----------



## M_of_D (16. Januar 2008)

also im Endgame ( Spaltenraid und Helegrod) hab ich gemerkt das man als Kundiger auf jedenfall mehr Schicksal als Wille haben sollte. Da durch die Bardenbuffs ( 60 wille/ 60 schicksal) und die Hauptmannbuffs ( Verteidigung von Mittelerde alle stats +50) der Wille wert bei mir viel zu hoch ist. Ihc komme nur mit dem Kundigenbuff "Uralte Weisheit" auf 471 Wille und 379 Schicksal mit den ganzen Buffs dazu , wären es dann THEORETISCH 581 wille und 489 schicksal, jedoch ist ja zur Zeit bei 500 Punkten Schluss, Also habe ich sozusagen 80 wille zuviel geskillt, was man vielleicht auf vitalität und Schicksal umbauen kann. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (17. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile auch gemacht.

Hab meine Kundi viel mit + Kraftreg im Kampf gelegt. Bringt meiner Meinung nach mehr als nur auf Schicksal zu gehen... Ungebufft hab ich ne Kraftreg infight von 847 wenns mich nicht ganz täuscht. Mit meinem Kundi-Buff komme ich alleine schon auf 500 Wille. 
Dafür hab ich leider meine Moral etwas vernachlässigt. Muss ich noch gucken, dass ich das etwas ausgleiche... Vielleicht werd ich bei den Tugenden auf Tapferkeit und Aufrichtigkeit switchen oder sowas ^^


----------



## Aurengur (11. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel ja auch kundi, und im Endgame ist die Moral beim Kundigen nicht so erheblich, dass man ihn dahingehend trimmen muss. ein Wert von 2800-3000 ist leicht realisierbar und in den raids ausreichend.

Kraftreg ist hier das um und auf für meine Spielweise und das möchte ich auch nicht missen, schließlich bin ich die Krafttankstelle des Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (11. Juni 2008)

naja es gibt ja auch die bösen PVP-Kundigen mit 3900 moral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Also ich komm mit Moral und Kraft jetzt ungefähr auf 3200 jeweils


----------



## Eliara Larethian (12. Juni 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja auch kundi, und im Endgame ist die Moral beim Kundigen nicht so erheblich, dass man ihn dahingehend trimmen muss. ein Wert von 2800-3000 ist leicht realisierbar und in den raids ausreichend.
> 
> Kraftreg ist hier das um und auf für meine Spielweise und das möchte ich auch nicht missen, schließlich bin ich die Krafttankstelle des Raids
> 
> ...




Ein gesundes Mittelmaß ist immer gut... Man kann ja genausogut, wenn mal alle Tugenden auf Kraft und Kraftreg bzw. Schicksal legt, zum ultimativen, ultra imba Kraftreg-Kundi trimmen, nur dazu müsste mann dann auch Tugenden rausgeben, die einem für wenig Aufwand (1 Slot) nen Haufen Moral geben.
Es nützt dem besten Raid keine ultimative Krafttankstelle, wenn die/der bei einem Hit vom Balrog zB aus den Socken gehaun wird ^^

Generell kann man sagen, Kraft, Kraftreg ist für nen Kundi sehr wichtig, weil das Kraftteilen mitunter einer der wichtigsten Fähigkeiten des Kundis in einem Raid ist. Moral sollte man in der Hinsicht nicht ganz vernachlässigen. 

Und ich denke da auch dass 3000 - 3200 Moral und Kraft da jedenfalls drinnen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mischung machts halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (28. Januar 2009)

Also mit Moria gab es irgendwie einen unheimlichen Wille - Schub, keine Ahnung wie aber ich komm nicht von den 600 Wille runter. Da wurde irgendwie zuviel Wille auf die Rüstungen gelegt.


----------



## Varghoud (3. Mai 2009)

Ich konzentriere mich hauptsächlich beim Kundigen auf Wille(wegen Kraftregenation im Kampf, ist sehr wichtig)und Vitalität/Moral, da ich aufgrund der eher niedrigen Rüstungsstats sehr viel davon brauche. Auch auf Schicksal lege ich wert. 

Eine ausgewogene Mischung ist das beste, denn was nützt einem ein Kundiger der dauernd Kraft schiebt aufgrund seiner immensen Willens- und Kraftwerte, der dafür jedoch seine Moral oder Rüstung vernachlässigt hat und sehr schnell zu Boden geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Mai 2009)

Schicksal erhöht die Kraftregeneration, Wille erhöht nur die maximale Gesamtkraft.


----------



## Karius (3. Juni 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Schicksal erhöht die Kraftregeneration, Wille erhöht nur die maximale Gesamtkraft.



Was macht Schicksal denn genau? 

Kraftreg, kritchance und es erhöht den Schaden laut tooltip. 

Die Frage ist, welchen Schaden. Den jedes Spells (taktisch) oder nur den Jedes Krits?


----------



## simoni (4. Juni 2009)

Ich denke den taktischen Schaden..bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## TheONE§ (4. Juni 2009)

hab ich aus einem andren forum:

"...deine kritchance steigt,
sowie die höhe des kritischen heals/schadens
aber nie der Grundwert, also der normale grundschaden/heal..."

"...Also kann man den Grundschaden/heal gar nicht steigern,
sonder nur den kritischen treffer?..."

"...Nein, nicht mit Wille/Schicksal/etc. Nur mit Items...."


----------



## Atajualpa (10. Juni 2009)

Also du solltest im High-End-Raid Bereich niemals mehr als 490 Wille und 490 Schicksal haben, da du mit dem Hautpmann Buff (Verteidigung v. Mittelerde) und dem Barden Buff dann auf 600 Wille/Schicksal kommst. ( Gut, wenn kein Hauptmann dabei ist kann man natürlich auch mehr haben.) Da du den Trait für das Kraft ziehen ausgerüstet haben solltest (Macht und Weisheit??) solltest du eher auf Wille gehen, wenn du da nicht schon sehr viel  hast. Ich als Kundi hab nie Kraftprobleme und kann problemlos 3-4 Jäger in Stärke mit Kraft versorgen.

Und Schicksal erhöht nur den kritischen Schaden/Heilung und die Crit-Chance generell, wie mein Vorposter es gesagt hat, aber nicht den normalen Schaden der z.B. Glühenden Asche.


----------

